# Talking Timeshares Episode 11 - I sell you a Timeshare for $1



## TUGBrian (Jul 26, 2022)

likely a test for future "timeshare of the week" videos, i just picked the timeshare on TUG that had the most current active resale listings and made a little video!

probably not the best way to sell a Timeshare, but it cant hurt!

hope you enjoy this video, I play with new camera settings and lighting....quality of the video itself certainly seems to continue to improve (to me anyway)!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2022)

including them in the newsletter is always fun to see the views and new subs for these videos!

we will still giveaway a free membership for every 50 subs, up to 420 today!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2022)

nearly 500 views!  im very humbled!

not that im going to be the next youtube sensation and I realize 500 views is fairly trivial in this day and age where a cat can do something cute on video and get a million x that amount, but its certainly a heckuva difference from our very first video last month! 

getting help from a camera/photography friend of mine on lighting, stay tuned for next video and ill look super professional!


----------

